

Boost Your USB WiFi Signal Strength for Next to Nothing - amorphic
http://jimter.net/boost-your-wifi-signal-strength-for-next-to-nothing/

======
praeivis
I prefer metal dish: [http://karlherrick.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/3/files/2007/09/...](http://karlherrick.com/wp-
content/blogs.dir/3/files/2007/09/2004-08-29-spaghetti-antenna.jpg)

